# Need NYS Finger Lake Wine Country Help!!!



## tfh13 (Feb 8, 2009)

Hi, I'm considering a short Sun-Wed vacation starting July 12, 2009 to the Finger Lake region. It's for two adults. My main concern is lodging and wine tasting   although I won't turn down site seeing suggestions. Does anybody have first hand experience with the RCI Hope Lake Lodge Resort & Indoor Waterpark at Greek Peak (#8757)? Do you have any other lodging recommendations for anywhere in that region? Thank you. -T


----------



## noson7982 (Feb 8, 2009)

*New Hotel in Watkins Glen*

Brand New Hotel in the quaint town of Watkins Glen

Watkins Glen Harbor Hotel
16 North Franklin Street
Watkins Glen, NY, 15211
(607) 535 6188

Beautiful room with a great LakeView of Seneca Lake

or at the North End of Seneca

Ramada Inn lakefront
Geneva New York
(315) 789 0400

Many Wine Trails in that Area

Bob


----------



## wackymother (Feb 8, 2009)

tfh13 said:


> Hi, I'm considering a short Sun-Wed vacation starting July 12, 2009 to the Finger Lake region. It's for two adults. My main concern is lodging and wine tasting   although I won't turn down site seeing suggestions. Does anybody have first hand experience with the RCI Hope Lake Lodge Resort & Indoor Waterpark at Greek Peak (#8757)? Do you have any other lodging recommendations for anywhere in that region? Thank you. -T



I don't think Hope Lake Lodge is open yet, or even done with construction. Even when it opens, it will probably be an extremely difficult trade. 

We haven't been to the Finger Lakes in years. If you like bed-and-breakfasts, it's a good area for them. Book really early though, because they used to get full long before the summer season.


----------



## sullco (Feb 10, 2009)

I was at Greek Peak this summer; it's unlikely that the new property and water park will be finished in time.  However, Greek Peak has an existing timeshare property, but I know nothing about availability.  The property is still owned and operated by the same man and his family as it has been for decades--they are committed to the place and it is in a lovely rural location.

The entire Finger Lakes Region is an undervalued gem, in my opinion.  While I would prefer that it remains less known than it deserves to be, please go and enjoy it.  Just don't tell anyone else.

I know the Seneca Lake area the best--from Watkins Glen up the east side and finally to Geneva.  But Skaneateles is spectacular as well.

Even if you can't get a timeshare exchange, go.


----------



## falmouth3 (Feb 10, 2009)

I have a former colleague who, just yesterday contacted me, asking for advice on finding websites to promote the Finger Lakes Region for wine tasting.  If you're interested in contacting her for more info, send me a PM.

Sue


----------



## e.bram (Feb 10, 2009)

You can stay in Ithaca, Lots of places to stay because of its proximity to Cornell University.


----------



## JUDIE25 (Feb 10, 2009)

You also might try the Inn on the Lake in Canandaigua, NY.  It is also right on the lake and next door to the New York Wine and Culinary Center www.nywcc.com.  If you have never done any of the Finger Lakes Wineries, this center is the place to start.  You can sample wines from all over New York State and then you can choose which wineries you wish to visit in person.  The food in their dining room is also excellent.  

One recommendation from someone who visits the wineries all the time:  Plan on visiting four or fewer wineries per day.  After four wineries (with multiple tastings per winery)  your palate (along with the rest of you) gets a little numb.  It is really hard choosing only four per day, but you will be glad you did.  

Judie


----------



## tashamen (Feb 11, 2009)

e.bram said:


> You can stay in Ithaca, Lots of places to stay because of its proximity to Cornell University.



I agree - plus Cornell also runs its own hotel at its hotel school - the Statler - right on campus, where I've stayed a few times.


----------



## Art (Feb 12, 2009)

It is too early to know what will happen this year, but in the past various B&B have put together 2 or 3 day packages that include wine tastings and discounted rooms.

What might make one of these especially attractive to the OP is that emphasis is on selling rooms Sun thru Thursday night.  At least when we did one, they did sell out so advance planning is necessary.

Check here: http://www.fingerlakeswinecountry.com/  for an overall guide to wineries in the area.  This site includes links to the Seneca, Keuka, and Cayuga Lake wine trails.  The time we did the B&B thing. we found it on the Keuka Lake trail info.

Art


----------



## jkkee (Feb 13, 2009)

*Wine trail web sites*

These are really for reference mostly, there are other winereies on the trails, but that haven't paid to be associated with the wine trail.  The three main finger lakes wine trail sites:
http://www.keukawinetrail.com/
http://senecalakewine.com/
http://www.cayugawinetrail.com/

For places to stay, I don't know anything about timeshares in the area since I only live an hour away.  I think the best is staying at B&B's in this area.  There are also hotels.  Ithaca, Watkins Glen, and Geneva are all good places to stay depending on which wine trail your interested in visiting.  

Stick to 4-5 wineries, make sure you have a decent breakfast and lunch and have plenty of water, and maybe some crackers with you to cleanse your palate after the visits, and to keep yourself hydrated!  A designated driver is a good idea too.  There are options for groups trips as well.  I personally haven't used any of these, so I can't comment.
http://www.winetourtrolley.com/
http://www.senecawinetour.com/

I love the Finger lakes area, and thier wines, and agree that it is a beautiful unrecognized gem.  

Jen


----------



## borntotravel (Feb 13, 2009)

On Seneca Lake (northern end near Geneva) is the beautiful Bellhurst Castle (www.bellhurst.com).  You might want to stay there for a romantic night or two.  It is right on the lake and the place as well as the views are beautiful!


----------



## tfh13 (Feb 14, 2009)

Thank you everyone for your wonderful insight and suggestions. I've been checking out the links and getting a better understanding of what we want. There are many B&B possibilities. We think something along the upper part of Lake Cayuga down Rt. 89 or 90 would be perfect. -T


----------



## sullco (Feb 17, 2009)

http://www.bedandbreakfast.com/new-york-hector-magnolia-place.html

Not to overload you, but I have stayed at this B&B and can recommend it. It's in the heart of winery country on the eastern shore of Seneca Lake--about 15 minutes north of Watkins Glen.  

I have good friends from that town and they always recommend this B&B to their friends.

Don't miss Trumansburg--a lovely town with an intact main street that feels like the best kind of time machine.


----------



## ran-ran (Dec 30, 2011)

*Worth booking in 2013?*

Hi All,

I am looking at visiting the Finger Lakes area and found this thread discussing B&B's and one RCI resort, Hope Lake Lodge Resort & Indoor Waterpark at Greek Peak (#8757). After my research here, I was able to find a 1 BR (8/4) with a check in on 5/3/13 and 24 TPUs (white week). I placed it on hold to see if my fellow TUGGERS have any insight before confirming.

I guess my questions are as follows:

Has anyone stayed there? If so, thoughts because I did not find any reviews on TUG and only one on RCI giving it a 5-star review.
Would you assume it is mostly adults with a May 3rd checkin?
Is the weather too cold or too risky to warrant being outside checking out the area?
Are there any other resorts that might be conducive to visiting wineries? This is the main reason for the trip to visit the many finger lake wineries in the area.

Any assistance would be greatly appreciative.


----------



## jackio (Dec 31, 2011)

ran-ran said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am looking at visiting the Finger Lakes area and found this thread discussing B&B's and one RCI resort, Hope Lake Lodge Resort & Indoor Waterpark at Greek Peak (#8757). After my research here, I was able to find a 1 BR (8/4) with a check in on 5/3/13 and 24 TPUs (white week). I placed it on hold to see if my fellow TUGGERS have any insight before confirming.
> 
> ...



I went to school in Cortland, nearby. The weather could go either way.  One year it snowed on graduation day, in the middle of May! (just flurries, didn't stick).

The wineries around Watkins Glen are very nice.  Have a good trip!


----------



## falmouth3 (Dec 31, 2011)

I also went to college in Cortland and I lived in Rochester for 21 years.  For the most part May is lovely, but there _was_ one year that it snowed on Mother's day and then disappeared quickly.  You won't want to go swimming outside in early May, but I think it's a wonderful time to visit the Finger Lakes. Besides the wineries there are museums, state parks and wonderful places to eat. Have fun.


----------



## ran-ran (Dec 31, 2011)

*Hope Lake Lodge Resort & Indoor Waterpark at Greek Peak (#8757)*

Thanks for the insight on the weather and area. That is exactly what I was looking for. I didn't expect any reviews on the property as it is fairly new and showing limited availability. 

I did find and posted two weeks in the sightings/distressed forum this morning that were for consecutive weeks in January 2012 that are now gone. I hope a Tugger got them for the 10 and 6 TPU's respectively. 

I went ahead and confirmed my reservation for the Hope Lake Lodge Resort & Indoor Waterpark at Greek Peak (#8757) with a check in on May 3, 2013 for 24 TPU's in a 1 BR (8/4). I look forward to exploring the many different wineries in the area. I might even take an excursion to Kingston, Canada to see friends while there too.


----------



## BEV (Jan 1, 2012)

*Greek Peak area and Watkins Glen*

I LIVE up in the N. fringes of  the Finger Lks area.   I KNOW you should like the area.. if get chance go to the Bully Hill winery (the one with the weird labels) The place was founded by Walter Taylor (of Taylor Wines). He had decided to break away from the rest of the family who sold out Taylor winery to the big conglomerate.   So tho you can 'Tour Taylors' --just ask around where Bully Hill is.   Some of the other smaller wineries in the area are "Sweden Hill"  and some in the area of Dundee.  Of course the Bigger ones have the more sophisticated 'tours', but the smaller ones are more personal.  Another great town nearby is Hammondport-- there is a famous flier's museum there.. (forgot the name of the guy--tho it may be Curtis). . also another big winery there.  

Watkins Glen is just a bit further flung... go to the gorge there, and drive by the racetrack..I once attended a Grand Prix there when it was in its heyday.

There are so many B & B's around.. I'm sure you'll have no problem getting an extension on your time there.  

Kingston, too is great... we've been there 3 times... Alexandria Bay is lovely area.. a bit cool in May... but the boat trip from there to Heart Is. and the famous Bolt Castle mansion that was never finished is a must.  Must bring passport if you do that one.. The place we like to stay in Gananoque- its a stones throw outside of Kingston..and has the Gananoque Boat Trips thru the 1000 Is. -is the Ramada Inn. (only 70/nite).   Then --on in Kingston, look for the public flea mkt day where all kinds of artists, dealers, etc. set up in the town square.  Be on the lookout too, Dan Ackroyd lives on the outskirts. 

(remember me--I PM'd you about a wk ago re my distressed wk in Orlando)


----------



## ran-ran (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi Bev,
Thank you for the information and of course I remember your PM. Did you find a TUGGER to use it?
Regarding this trip to the finger lakes area, I did book the trip and a visit to Bully Hill will be added to the wineries while there for sure.


----------



## Sullco2 (Jan 6, 2012)

*Hope Lake Lodge and region*

I have been there when the Lodge was under construction.  It is truly remote, but the Finger Lakes region is one of America's best kept secrets.  I know that's a cliche, but the combination of amazing scenery, historic towns, the Barge Canal, and some serious foodies hidden throughout the countryside makes this region unforgettable.

All the farmers will have worked hard to green up the region by the time you get there--although it will probably still be fairly brown, if not white!

If you care to ride around, another great spot is Hector, on the east shore of Seneca Lake northeast of Watkins (no one up there uses the word "Glen").  May be a bit early, but they have good wineries there and you can continue up the eastern shore to Geneva.  Great old architecture, a good college if you're a lacrosse fan, and world famous lake trout.

I think you have plenty to do, so enjoy the trip.


----------

